# "UNEXPECTED ERROR" in Win 8..



## evil_maverick (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey every1
i am facing a queer problem ...
when ever i am trying to access network connection properties in windows 8 ...i keep getting an unexpected error!!
the same happens to the wifi adapter also...but i can go online using the wifi connection!!!
plz help!!
thanks


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jan 21, 2013)

"An unexpected network error occurred" error message when you try to browse a DFS folder in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2

This article is ment for win 7 , but u can try that solution 

Type the following command on admin command prompt

wmic path win32_offlinfilescache call enable false


----------



## evil_maverick (Jan 21, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> "An unexpected network error occurred" error message when you try to browse a DFS folder in Windows 7 or in Windows Server 2008 R2
> 
> This article is ment for win 7 , but u can try that solution
> 
> ...



tried running that command but it said "ERROR DESCRIPTION = NOT FOUND "


----------

